# Arabic Dallah.



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

From when I worked in Riyadh in the 80's.......


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Salaam Alekheim - I spent some time in Jeddah - but I mainly avoided much coffee.

I had a few Cappo's in the hotel on weekends (Thursday) to pass some time.

I was out and about once, along with Abdullah my regular Taxi driver (who took it upon himself to be my guide at various points).
While wandering about a market/small shopping centre one hot afternoon there was a coffee/espresso stall so I offered to get Abdullah a coffee.... So I ordered a Cappo/Latte for him and thought I'd risk an espresso....
a) It was pretty rough
b) Abdullah was willing to get into a fight with the stall holder because he thought he was taking the piss by giving me such a small amount!!!
It took a lot of explaining to convince him that espresso only came as a small shot!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice. BA served Arabic coffee with dates when I flew out to Abu Dhabi.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

@Drewster......when in Rome......

I used to drink the local tar also and cup after cup after cup af..... of sweet mint tea. Liked it, and since ('86-'95) I do not put milk in my tea, prefer it black.

Great memories of the place. Travelled with my mate once up to Damascus by bus, for the craic, for a week (Hajj). That was an amazing place. Loved it. Could have travelled by plane in 45 minutes but for the adventure, went by bus, about 24 hours. Random checkpoints close to Iraqi border and rebels toting AK47's boarding your bus in the middle of the night and finding to white lads......they'd swipe all your **** and coke (The drink).


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

An Omani version C.1976, in dire need of a clean!


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice.

I'll see your Dallah and raise you a grinder.

  

That grinder nearly got me put in the "klink". Bought it down the souk from the Bedouins, it was an auction, group of people around, something out of an Indiana Jones movie. I flashed some "coin", the rozzers were on the way over so my mate pointed out.

Outta here quick like. It wasn't appreciated that foreigners were muscling in on their dealings, which was fair enough.

Dust..........


----------

